# Getting a Razr Maxx after 4 replacement GNex



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok I am receiving a replacement phone, a Droid Razr Maxx from VZW on monday.

I have had 4 replacement Galaxy Nexus come and all have had problems. So thats a total of 5 galaxy nexus with issues. Maybe I should of pushed for a Samsung Galaxy S3, I didnt know if it would have same problems since its also a samsung phone. I had constant signal, data and voice complete dropouts several times an hour on my galaxy nexus' phones.

How is the development on this phone? They say I have 14 days with this phone to see if I like it. Is there anything in comparison ROM wise to AOKP or Codenameandroid on this phone with ICS or JB and many options? If the development isnt to strong with this phone I might just go and try to get a Galaxy S3. How is rooting on this device and is the bootloader unlockable or do you have to use Motos website for that?


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Development isn't too bad, not nearly as strong as the Gnex or s3. There are quite a few AOKP and CM9 roms as well as a CM10 rom in the works. I've had my Maxx for a few weeks and I'm loving it so far. You'll love the battery life, thats for sure.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Was in the same boat as you .... went through 6 GNex before Vzw switch to the Maxx. Been loving this phone! Not having to worry about battery has been a blessing ... crystal clear phone calls and strong data as well. Honestly, I haven't even had the desire to root! Been too busy enjoying a phone that's fully functional!!! 

~~ Tapped from the 7th dimension~~


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

The data problem you are experiencing I was experiencing with my Droid Charge and LG Spectrum. After several calls, VZW sent me a Razr and all the data problems went away. Basically the Moto phones have the best radios.

As to development, I've not read enough yet, nor really found a need to change my phone - it works and does what I ask when I ask so I don't see a reason to change anything.


----------



## dlamber7 (Jul 18, 2011)

I, on the other hand, have a white RAZR. I'm having issues with it lagging on me, with data drops as well. I need to hit up VZW to get me a replacement. Hopefully that one works.


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

just wanted to add i did the same thing after 4 GNexs...frustrated with all the problems...i can understand the original having an issue and getting that replaced...but all 3 replacements after that???? you had the same thing with replacements, and so did many others it seems...the RAZR is so awesome compared...better data, i'm getting 24mbps in my home where the GNex was getting 18...call quality is great, speaker works well...i can hear calls come in when te phone is in my pocket...the case is much better than the GNex, although I'm a lot more afraid of dropping it, so I'm getting an Otterbox ASAP...

just getting into the dev scene on this phone, a lot has changed since I had my OG Droid...locked bootloaders suck, but we're finally getting some good stuff...and having a phone last all day is a blessing..i have a 1 1/2 hr commute to work...so 3 hrs commuting, and the phone lasts all day!from 7a until 7p with fairly heavy usage, and that is on the stock rom, rooted, but not tweaked yet...


----------

